# Barnes Bullets



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Looking for experience from other reloaders on the all copper Barnes bullets. I am looking at loads for the 243 Win and 270 Win. 
What is your experience - and how is the accuracy. 
Being copper are they the same length as the equal weight lead counterpart?

Not sure if I am comfortable with 80 grain in 243 for deer - is there a reason they do not have a 95 or 100 grain.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Centerfire, there are a good number of threads on here about Barnes bullets, and mostly about the TSX from what I have read. Go back and check some of the older pages if you get a chance.

As far as the TSX, if that is what you are looking to shoot, I load them in my 25-06, 7mm rem, 30-06, and now just starting in my 6mm. I have found them to shoot sub moa at 100yds. You do have to take some time with them and find the right load and seating depth.

The 85gr TSX in .243 should be more than enough to quickly and cleanly put a deer down. If they perform as well as the other TSX you will have no problem. I am guessing the 85gr TSX will do as well as any other 100gr bullet out of the .243. In fact I am going to be using my new 6mm to take one of my deer this year, and I am sure I will be using the 85gr TSX to do it.



> Being copper are they the same length as the equal weight lead counterpart?


According to Barnes video the bullets are the same length. From what I have seen in the bullets I have loaded, the Barnes bullets are always longer.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, the bullets are longer. If they make heavy bullets for caliber most rifles will not have fast enough twist to stabilize them. However, that's one of the great things about Barnes bullets. They hold together well, penetrate well, and over all an 85 gr from a 243 I think will outperform any standard 100 gr out there.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys - I got my answers

Now off to buy some


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Yes, the bullets are longer. If they make heavy bullets for caliber most rifles will not have fast enough twist to stabilize them.


Plainsman, have you seen the Barnes video? I think it was called "Bullet Myths Busted" I had to laugh, that was one of they "myths" they busted. It said that their bullets were not longer for cal than other types at the same weight. I went straight to my gun room after I saw that and checked them against all the other bullets I have loaded. The Barnes were all longer than the others of the same weight, and some were even longer than others that weighed more! Kinda strange that the video would say that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No I have not seen the video, but if they want to blow their credability over something that small, oh well. It's impossible for a metal of lesser density to not have more volume. When restricted to the same caliber they have to be longer.
The important thing to remember is they take up some of your case room, hence bring up your pressure if you put the same amount of powder in your favorite load.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

that movie is on youtube.com.


----------



## handirifle (Jan 27, 2009)

Nosler makes a 90gr guilding metal bullet for the 6mm, in the Etip design. They had some yesterday, but are out of stock now.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=179647

You can still order them from Nosler though, just $1 more.

http://www.nosler.com/index.php?p=11&b=5&s=140

My Savage does not like the 85gr TSX.


----------

